# what side of the road to ride on?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We ride with traffic. We ride into the ditch and stop when a car comes though. I refuse to make them walk in the ditch because of idiot litterers and the glass bottles they throw out.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes we ride with direction of traffic. However, like Vida, I will often stop, sideways and wait for whatever to go by or move off if there is room and it's safe. Sadly many motorists do not know that horses always have the right of way and their speed is suppose to reduce greatly and move over when safe and slowly pass the horse. Love the horn blast and laying of the rubber!!! Needless to say, I ride the road very little if I can avoid.

Wow, got really carried away, sorry.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know of any unwritten rule about the correct side down here so I just ride on whatever side is most convenient. I choose the wider side, or the side where the trash stuck in the fence is blowing away from me, or the side where the drainage ditches are just up by the road instead of running the width of the ditch. I prefer to ride against traffic because I can always see what is coming but don't always have the opportunity.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

SMrobs, I think it's actually a law here. I will have to research further. But I definitely prefer to see what's coming. Ho hum... guess it's safer to go with what people expect though. Plus, God forbid anything should happen, but if it did, I wouldn't want to be on the wrong side of law for liability reasons.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, I hear you.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OK, so I looked it up. There doesn't seem to be a law in Ontario for where to ride. The laws only apply to horse-drawn vehicles. Interesting.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Around here, it depends on the road and how fast people are driving. If one side has a wide shoulder (10 ft+), I'll ride that side, otherwise I ride with traffic. I talked to the NC Department of Transportation and they said you should ride with traffic. When I mentioned that many people come too close (just like with bicycle riders), that actually suggested riding down the middle of the lane. Then the speed limit is 35 or less, I actually do this, and it does force cars to slow down and wait to pass you. Faster than 35, though, is too much a risk for even me. BTW, at least on NC, there are very few laws actually mentioning horse riders...you're not a pedestrian, and you're not a vehicle...somewhere in no man's land, and the few laws that are on the books date back to the days of the early cars. Here is an example...

§ 20-216. Passing horses or other draft animals.
Any person operating a motor vehicle shall use reasonable care when approaching or passing a horse or other draft animal whether ridden or otherwise under control. (1917, c. 140, s. 15; C.S., s. 2616; 1969, c. 401.)


----------



## VMK (Feb 27, 2009)

Were can I find laws about this and owning horses in my area? I cant seem to find anything


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

That's really interesting! Here (UK) it's law that we have to ride with the traffic (ie on the left). If you are leading a horse, you have to walk on the left side of the road but with the horse on your left, ie next to the hedge with you in the middle of the road. And pedestrians have to walk against the traffic.

Don't get me started on drivers, though. Had an argument with a tractor driver the other day. I pointed out that the way he was driving around horses was going to cause an accident, and could he live with killing someone and/or their horse. Probably won't make any difference to the way he drives though.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

VMK said:


> Were can I find laws about this and owning horses in my area? I cant seem to find anything


Where is "your area"? I can look on the laws for my province on the internet. There may be something similar for you depending on your country/state/province.


----------



## VMK (Feb 27, 2009)

in FL


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, this is an interesting thread. Where do I find my horse laws. I live In queensland, a few hours away from Brisbane


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Florida link: Statutes & Constitution :Search Statutes : Online Sunshine

Queensland link: Other Links

For both of those, I typed "legislation" and the state into google to find the link. eg florida legislation and queensland legislation

If you type in something like: horse roadway or horse traffice or horse highway or something along those lines in the search bar for your specific locations legislation page, you should be able to narrow down the laws about it. Sorry that I can't do it tonight. My internet is very slow and I'm giving up right about NOW on it for today. >:-(


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I ride with the traffic most times... depending on where theres more grass on the side of the road.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

VMK said:


> Were can I find laws about this and owning horses in my area? I cant seem to find anything


If you want to look up the laws about horses in general, you need to check your state, county, and city/town (if you're in city/town limits).
You can usually find them on the internet, or in my experience, your County or City Clerk if a good source of information.


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

Here, with the trafic (on the right) but we rarely use the road for riding.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

VMK said:


> Were can I find laws about this and owning horses in my area? I cant seem to find anything



Not sure about FL, but in NY there are two primary places for finding these laws. Many are spelled out in the traffic laws. Others are spelled out in the "market" laws (state laws that govern agricultural/farming). I would think that most states have _something_ about horses in traffic/motor vehicle code.

Owning horses is a different thing. While there may be some state level rules, the bulk of the matter is likely to be a local issue. Your county, city, town, etc. probably has various laws or zoning restrictions on owning/keeping livestock.

I have found that most state level info can be found online. Below that level online access is very hit or miss.

FWIW, in New York it is very clear that horses are supposed to travel with the flow of traffic (right side of road). They are also required to stay to the right and ride to the shoulder where possible. So while the cars are supposed to yield to horses, there is also responsibility on the rider to keep out of way of traffic (which should be common sense).


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Out here (in Iowa) we usually ride with the traffic, on the shoulder. Most cars are respectful (they'll slow down and move into he opposite lane to pass; if it's a blind corner or there's oncoming traffic, they'll drive slowly behind us until we wave them around.) On bridges, we ride right down the center line, and the cars will actually stop and wait until we're off the bridge and back on the shoulder. 
Of course, in my area, there aren't any riding trails, so everyone rides on the road. Anyone who isn't a local is a tourist or "city folk", and they slow down for pictures. 
I had 2-Pak flip out once and three people stopped to make sure I was OK. ^_^;


----------

